# Yamaha YHT-390 or Sony HT-SS2300



## magixxx9949 (May 12, 2009)

Yamaha YHT-390 or Sony HT-SS2300

Which would you recommend for a set up that includes a 32 inch Sharp TV with 2 HDMI slots, A PS3 and Xbox 360 both running through HDMI directly through the TV? 
Also would you recommend running the audio through optical audio or HDMI and why? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

magixxx9949 said:


> Yamaha YHT-390 or Sony HT-SS2300
> 
> Which would you recommend for a set up that includes a 32 inch Sharp TV with 2 HDMI slots, A PS3 and Xbox 360 both running through HDMI directly through the TV?
> Also would you recommend running the audio through optical audio or HDMI and why? Any help would be appreciated.


Did you already bought any of them??? ...if not, I suggest other options.

Neither has the ability to decode HD audio found on BluRay or HDDVD's; so in that case it doesn't matter how you connect them HDMI or optical/coaxial will be fine (for easy connection HDMI is better if you will use the AVR as a switch between PS3/XBOX and TV.

If you're set on getting one of this two...I suggest going with Yamaha, it has a separate AVR not like the Sony that is a player with a built in amplifier; to upgrade the Sony speakers you'll need to buy a new system :yikes:


----------



## magixxx9949 (May 12, 2009)

ok . what system or set-up would you recommend. Now take into consideration, i am a college student , i don't really play BluRay or HDDVD's, this is primarily for gaming, I'm looking to spend around $250 dollars. i don't mind piecing together a set-up, the price point is the main obstacle. once again any help would be appreciated.


----------



## magixxx9949 (May 12, 2009)

what do you think about this set-up:
Reciever= Sony STR-DG520
Speakers= Sony DAV-DZ120

Any opinions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm going to make a statement here that some may not like but here it goes anyhow.
Stay away from Sony receivers unless your going to get into their high ends receivers they dont last and are way to underpowered.

Yamaha, Onkyo or Denon are the three best choices. If you must go with a HTIB system the Onkyo HST5100 is the best bang for the buck. I know its over your budget but you will not be happy with anything less and will find yourself spending more upgrading sooner rather than later.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Yamaha, Onkyo or Denon are the three best choices. If you must go with a HTIB system the Onkyo HST5100 is the best bang for the buck. I know its over your budget but you will not be happy with anything less and will find yourself spending more upgrading sooner rather than later.


I agree with Tony.

Another option will be to buy used speakers and receiver, or look for some open box deals at stores like BB.

If you'll be using the system for games and regular movies...the Yamaha YHT390 is okay, I bought the 170 a couple of years ago to give it to a relative and was okay.


----------



## magixxx9949 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry but i probably should have mentioned this before. this set-up is for a bedroom instead of a living room. our living room already has two sets of quality Paradigm speakers (front and rears) a high-end Sony front channel as well as a high-end Sony reciever (forgot the model number) and a big Velodyne Subwoofer. After knowing all of this, does it change ur answers or opinions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

magixxx9949 said:


> After knowing all of this, does it change ur answers or opinions?


Not really, other than it sounds like you have a decent setup in the main living space. Even for a bedroom I would not go with anything less than what I mentioned above. The way i look at it is you spend the money now or spend even more later upgrading.


----------

